# Bald Head Island Point....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Was looking at post other day of pictures from plane ride. Just curious, can you surf fish from the point area at Bald Head Island? I would love to be able to drive from Fort Fisher down to that area ( I know you can't) and give it a try. Looks very drummy.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

its drummy, just a ferry ride and a long walk. the


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Very big drummy at times.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Never fished down that way, I am of no help.<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5194552545/" title="BHI2010 005 by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5194552545_4eeed96cfd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="BHI2010 005"></a>


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

both points look drummy, but there is too much freshwater coming out the river, and the fish shy away from the coast, better off at carolina bch.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah that's right you heard the guy to much freshwater, nothing but largemouth,bluegills, carp, catfish, and carppie on them shoals. Now that's funny right there.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah, it's really not worth the trouble. Might get lucky with a bass in the golf course ponds if they don't run you off first.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you think the $18 ferry ride, the half mile walk, and overwhelmingly long trolly rides are worth possibly catching a brown carp is worth the effort, go on and give it a shot.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Prices changed, $23 ferry, $12 parking and normally I'll tip the trolley drivers 5 bucks. Those prices will not deter me in the least.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Prices changed, $23 ferry, $12 parking and normally I'll tip the trolley drivers 5 bucks. Those prices will not deter me in the least.


40 bucks to catch a Channel Cat in the ocean...Good deal there.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

No kidding. 40 bucks to hopefully get bit by a damn river fish. And the 5000 calorie workout. Ill probably only try it a half dozen or so times this year


----------

